# Easton ACG or Easton ACC or?????



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't over value shaft diameter in the wind. I live in windy country too.... (a wind farm within sight of my house). 

My 3d arrows of choice?..... Triple X, X-Cutter, GT 22's.... all weigh over 400 grains.

That said, the ACC is great quality, as are the ACG's. The primary difference is that the ACG are smaller diameter. I don't believe they are smoother. I'm going to tell you that ACE's are of no benefit to you as a 3d shooter. They're a little tricky to get an ideal tune on and you just won't recognize any benefits at 50 yards. 

I'd encourage you to step to at least a standard diameter arrow.... and not to spend that kind of money on shafts. It isn't necessary to get winning quality for 3d.


----------



## Bullseyenail (Nov 12, 2010)

I am a decent shot.. but my distance judging seems to hurt me.. That is why I tend to get lighter arrows so that my distance can be made up in bad choices.... Of the three you mentioned what arrows would you suggest the most? Thanks,


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Bullseyenail said:


> I am a decent shot.. but my distance judging seems to hurt me.. That is why I tend to get lighter arrows so that my distance can be made up in bad choices.... Of the three you mentioned what arrows would you suggest the most? Thanks,


For speed, the 22's are the lightest at 7.3 gr/in. The Xcutters are light too by subjective standards at 7.8 gr/in.

Both are lighter than 3-39 or 3-49 ACC's.... i don't remember their specs off hand exactly. I know the 49's are well over 8 grains/inch. 

Weight at speed is what resists wind though. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

The T-man has way more experience than me on the 3D course. If you are shooting under 50y, you could just about shoot anything and the wind isn't going to buck it real bad, out past that it starts to become a bigger factor. ACC and ACG have the same surface finish on them, the ACG is just smaller in diameter. I have found the opposite, the AC arrows that I have are all a lot easier to pull than my straight carbon arrows, not sure why.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

acc's are the best 3d arrow for unknown distance.i have shot just about every arrow out there for 3d from the super fat to nano's and the 3-28 acc i shoot with hyper speed nibbs really cut threw the wind and made a big difference in yardage mistakes. do as i did and test for yourself,your pin gaps get about 3 yards tighter at 50 yards. someone please try to tell me that the shaft diameter can make up that difference. the only reason i would go back to any fatter arrrows would be for known distance only shoots. dont see any of them in my neck of the woods.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't think you'd see any advantage with the ACE's.
I use them for the occasional 3D, but my main focus is Field Archery.
The ACE's usually yield 1 or 2 points per Field half for me. (That's a couple of points per 56 shots)
Even that isn't enough to justify the $$$ for them really.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

JMJ said:


> I don't think you'd see any advantage with the ACE's.
> I use them for the occasional 3D, but my main focus is Field Archery.
> The ACE's usually yield 1 or 2 points per Field half for me. (That's a couple of points per 56 shots)
> Even that isn't enough to justify the $$$ for them really.


Am I correct saying for the price of 1 doz. ACE's a person could get 2 doz. ACC's?

If that is correct I would think that is better money spent for shooting groups at 50 yards.

My personal choice is to go with heavier arrow and through experience get better at judging yardage vs lighter arrow and wind drifting arrow left and right. Again, that is only my opinion. 


Sweaver


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

That is correct .... 2x the $$$


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

1tiger said:


> acc's are the best 3d arrow for unknown distance.i have shot just about every arrow out there for 3d from the super fat to nano's and the 3-28 acc i shoot with hyper speed nibbs really cut threw the wind and made a big difference in yardage mistakes. do as i did and test for yourself,your pin gaps get about 3 yards tighter at 50 yards. someone please try to tell me that the shaft diameter can make up that difference. the only reason i would go back to any fatter arrrows would be for known distance only shoots. dont see any of them in my neck of the woods.


Tiger,

I liked ACC's very well too. They gave me years of good service though I'd say they're heavy per spine and not as durable as many all carbon shafts. They don't take hits well. 

There is some misinformation in your post though. Light shafts and light points don't "buck the wind well" compared to heavier shafts. You might have a little saving grace built in by the small diameter of your 3-28's but that is a very soft spine that most 3d shooters won't be able to shoot. Step up to the 400-340 spines where most 3ders will fall and the shafts are heavy and much closer to a standard diameter carbon. 

The speed of the shaft is the primary factor is "pin gaps". So, a fat shaft from 20-50 yards is going to run virtually the same tape as a skinny shaft with a very minor (VERY minor) allowance for the drag of the fatter shaft. This won't be noticable to an archer until 60+ yards normally.... and then it's going to take a skilled archer.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

One other "possibility" is, if you want to use smaller lighter shafts, is to run the smaller vanes on them. This would allow you to run them a bit further back without interference with your face, the further the vane is away from the point of the arrow the more steering it can apply, AND more importantly, the smaller vanes do help get through the side-wind with less "bite". I really like the Flex Fletch 187 shield cut vanes on my Field arrows. They don't have enough "steer" to work on really big shafts but, I typically run a Blazer-type vane on the big line-cutter shafts. You may buy some used arrows in the classifieds and do some testing in your situation and see what works best. At least that way you save yourself the big wack in the wallet on buying a dozen shafts that may not work for you  One last thing, the ACCs are in the middle range when it comes to GPI on shafts. They really aren't light enough, in my opinion, to make up for any mis-judging on yardage. My 3-49 with X-vanes, 100gr points at 28" were 366gr, I have a set of 22s from GT that are almost 50gr lighter overall, and fatter, and all carbon. I only ever managed to "ruin" one of my 3-49s and that was one that I bounced off a target butt house and it bent it like crazy, they are really tough arrows but, they can only handle so much abuse. 
isaac


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> Tiger,
> 
> I liked ACC's very well too. They gave me years of good service though I'd say they're heavy per spine and not as durable as many all carbon shafts. They don't take hits well.
> 
> ...




your top and middle statments are true as i have a short 27 inch draw which helps. but i was comparing arrows that weighed axactly the same weight and the same foc and fletch. all groups where shot at the exact 285 asa speed.they were shot out of the same bows resighted in from 20-50 yards. the on-target programmed showed less than the actual difference. the difference when shooting 10 arrow groups for 3-28 acc's to fatboy 500's was a 3 yard closer pin gap at 50 yards and 4 yards closer when compared to my line-jammers and x-cutters. trust me 10 arrow groups shot 3 times dont lie.
ps i consistanly shoot higher scores since i switch all due to yardage that i gained using these arrows.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

you are factoring in the difference in arrow diameter right-o?


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

any experience with Easton Flatlines for 3d ?

Sorry to hijack a bit but im kinda in the same situation, i can only get ACCs or Flatlines.


----------

